# PCGH-Premium-PC RTX2080-Edition: Core i5-9600K + Geforce GTX 2080 [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Premium-PC RTX2080-Edition: Core i5-9600K + Geforce GTX 2080 [Werbung]*

						Kürzlich haben wir das komplette PCGH-PC-Line-up aktualisiert, nun kommt ein weiterer PC mit Geforce RTX 2080 hinzu.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Premium-PC RTX2080-Edition: Core i5-9600K + Geforce GTX 2080 [Werbung]*


----------

